# These guys want an OSCA



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

The scene so badly staged, and the acting is comical at times..... but have a laugh at this video...


----------



## Spades (3 mo ago)

My partner brings these videos up _all_ the time. Hopefully all the ad revenue buys them some acting classes.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

And buys them a scale. 500kg, LOL.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Do they really think people believe this rubbish?
500kg, 300kg..........yeah right!
They need a slap for putting the snakes through that.


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

i always make a point of not watching videos like that, even for cringe curiosity. it just perpetuates that type of content. the algorithms dont care if people like or believe it, just that it gets interaction. so i dont give them the click. it like when people say "hey look at this psycho stuffing a retic into a shoebox its awful" i dont look as i would just be encouraging them to do more. so yeah sometimes i miss out on laughably stupid stuff but at least its not encouraging it happening again. there is enough bad press and misunderstanding around without boosting these videos into the recommended lists.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

spigotbush said:


> i always make a point of not watching videos like that, even for cringe curiosity. it just perpetuates that type of content. the algorithms dont care if people like or believe it, just that it gets interaction. so i dont give them the click. it like when people say "hey look at this psycho stuffing a retic into a shoebox its awful" i dont look as i would just be encouraging them to do more. so yeah sometimes i miss out on laughably stupid stuff but at least its not encouraging it happening again. there is enough bad press and misunderstanding around without boosting these videos into the recommended lists.


More power to consumer habits - its a fair point 👍
I was going to watch this weekend, but under consideration, I can get the impression from the comments here.
I have occasionally reported videos on YouTube on the grounds of cruelty/misinformation, though I usually stick to those I have subscribed to


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

i will just add, i wasnt slagging off malc for posting. i know its just something that got a chuckle and he shared it, nothing inherently wrong with that. i was more commenting on these videos in general. 
just thought i would clarify as that may have sounded snarky, which wasnt my intent.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

spigotbush said:


> i will just add, i wasnt slagging off malc for posting. i know its just something that got a chuckle and he shared it, nothing inherently wrong with that.


True... I just love the point where one chap lifts it over his head and puts it on his shoulders and then dives in to the "pond" making out the snake pulled him in  - You can tell the whole video is staged as on more than one occasion the men have to stop the snakes escaping. - It was so bad I just had to share it


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

spigotbush said:


> i always make a point of not watching videos like that, even for cringe curiosity. it just perpetuates that type of content. the algorithms dont care if people like or believe it, just that it gets interaction. so i dont give them the click. it like when people say "hey look at this psycho stuffing a retic into a shoebox its awful" i dont look as i would just be encouraging them to do more. so yeah sometimes i miss out on laughably stupid stuff but at least its not encouraging it happening again. there is enough bad press and misunderstanding around without boosting these videos into the recommended lists.


Rumor has it that downloading a YouTube video (as opposed to streaming it) doesn't register as a view. So a person could download the videos they want to watch but not give a click to.

It is said that YouTube audits out views from known spam IPs, so a person could use a VPN that has at least some known spam addresses (find them by copying the IP into the search at the 'Stop Forum Spam' website) and use those addresses when watching YouTube. Not sure which VPN services to recommend for this, though -- maybe they're not ones that are safe to use.


----------

